# A $750 quote for bad spark plug hole



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

A guy I know took his Honda hS928 to the local dealer for a service. the spark plug was cross threaded in from previous owner . the dealer quoted $750 for a new head and labor and $250 for a carburetor clean out. Or maybe it was 250 for the service including the carb clean out. Not sure . 

Fortunately , the guy said no and had enough mechanical ability to remove head , used a spark plug port repair kit , and reassemble everything. he also cleaned the carb himself. Now his says the machine is running like new. I helped him with my Honda shop manual and answering questions and advice. 

It seems the dealers nowadays are not in the repair business anymore. Just parts changers. I kinda can understand since I have spoken to shop owners about this. Liability and warranty issues as well as the high cost of doing business , manpower and overhead costs and trying to conform with state and federal regulations.

The world sure has changed.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Just did the same on a Ariens Sno-Tek, got it cheap because the thread, Pulled the head and helicoil to the rescue, runs great now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I used a helicoil many years ago on one of my cars ... worked great then.


Yeah, unless the owner is mechanically inclined, even when people maintain their equipment, after so many years, and even under normal wear, I have seen many just forget about bringing it to a repair shop, and just buy a new one. Everything now is becoming throw away items for many people.



I suppose that keeps people like use with never needing to buy one ....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Those of us old enough remember TV repair shops, service stations that had a couple of repair bays, bicycle repair shops, etc. Heck, I even remember typewriter repair shops. You're right...things have changed.

A lot of people have an attitude that the product has to be exactly as it came out of the box new, or it is not useable. I've always thought of machines and consumer products like people: we've each got our distinctive wrinkles, flaws, and great features.

I love repairing things now that I am retired and have the time. My wife laughs and says I'll spend a thousand dollars on a tool to fix a 50 dollar item. She's right; I guess I just like being independent enough to fix it over and over if needed.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know about you, but for me, whenever I repair anything, my goal is to return it to as close as new condition as possible. No half-assing, craptastic offshore parts, etc. It the owner wants jerry-rigged junk, they can break their own equipment . . .


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Heh... when I saw the title of this thread, my first thought was "Wow, if a bad spark plug hole is $750, how much does a good one cost?"

:grin:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I understand the dealers point of view. Quite often I hear that they just can't afford to fix things as much anymore. Since the cost of consumer items, including OPE, has come down so much over the past 30 to 40 years, it just doesn't make economic sense for them to fix an older part that they can replace for less. Or sometimes to fix it at all, a new lawnmower may be a better choice for the customer who doesn't want to repair it themselves. We may not agree with that mentality, but that is part of the "cost" of technological and economic progress. And of course, as has been mentioned, it keeps our hobby with ample supply of material. 

Note that at my shop, a few of the techs love being able to identify the problem I am having with a part, and provide a good solution, even if in the shop they would just replace. They have a wealth of knowledge there, and I take full advantage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Note that at my shop, a few of the techs love being able to identify the problem I am having with a part, and provide a good solution, even if in the shop they would just replace. They have a wealth of knowledge there, and I take full advantage.[/QUOTE]

You're right. The techs at our dealer are great with me. They know I don't want a new part . I want a solution. So it's a nice challenge to figure out a good fix for minimum cost. They just can not do it for customers since the fixes are not "dealer authorized" 

I treat someone's machine like it's my own. While a shop may just replace a carburetor for $100 or more I like the challenge of cleaning/rebuilding for a fraction of cost. Or taking an old part from my bins and making it work by tweeking if necessary to make it work for someone's blower. 

It just makes me uncomfortable when the dealer charges people so much for repairs and parts when there is a lot cheaper alternative. Most people work paycheck to paycheck and a repair bill on a Honda could be huge to them. I like to help these people out. That's just about the only reason I started the Facebook group for Honda owners. I don't know as much as a certified tech. All my knowledge is just from experience. If I can help people help themselves then that is the payback.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

A lot of mechs will install spark plugs with an air gun, and unrortunly once in a while they will cross thread a plug. I always start plugs by hand, then the wrench. You might not be able to "feel" the plug, or any thing being cross threaded with a gun. This ain't Nascar.
Sid


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sid said:


> A lot of mechs will install spark plugs with an air gun, and unrortunly once in a while they will cross thread a plug. I always start plugs by hand, then the wrench. You might not be able to "feel" the plug, or any thing being cross threaded with a gun. This ain't Nascar.
> Sid


really?

WOW! never heard that before. a spark plug with an air gun. must be Nascar wannabees like you say. 

I'll continue to just make sounds like I'l using an air gun

VOOOOOOOOOOAH
VOOOOOOOOOOOAH
VOOOOOOOOAH

wife thinks I've lost my marbles.....


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Guys: A device I used for the spark plug threads on my Northstar Pressure Washer was a “BackTap”
You order the right size and apply grease to the end. You lower it down just past the end not hitting the piston then turn the other outside end with a ratchet and “back it out slowly...it might take two runs but I did it and re-threaded mine.
 The parts guy at NAPA had never heard it until I showed him the part number. It’s a real nifty item to have in the shop.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captainrob1 said:


> Guys: A device I used for the spark plug threads on my Northstar Pressure Washer was a “BackTap”
> You order the right size and apply grease to the end. You lower it down just past the end not hitting the piston then turn the other outside end with a ratchet and “back it out slowly...it might take two runs but I did it and re-threaded mine.
> The parts guy at NAPA had never heard it until I showed him the part number. It’s a real nifty item to have in the shop.


yup. that's what i meant. have used it. works sometimes. sometimes if the thread are too badly damaged it won't work. 

valuable tool in my special tool box drawer along with Vampliers ( $30 ) and several other specialty tools.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I'll continue to just make sounds like I'l using an air gun
> 
> VOOOOOOOOOOAH
> VOOOOOOOOOOOAH
> ...


Question?
When your neighbors are out walking their dog, do they tend to walk by the front of your house? 
Rather quickly?


Did you watch a lot of Michael Winslow on TV when you were growing up?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

enigma-2 said:


> Question?
> When your neighbors are out walking their dog, do they tend to walk by the front of your house?
> Rather quickly?
> 
> ...


do a pretty good PeeWee Herman, James Gagney , Robert Deniro from Taxi Driver , Marlon Brando as the Godfather and On the Waterfront. 

neighbors love me cause I fix their snowblowers for free or for Corona beer. they put up with my music and eccentricities.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Sid said:


> A lot of mechs will install spark plugs with an air gun, and unrortunly once in a while they will cross thread a plug. I always start plugs by hand, then the wrench. You might not be able to "feel" the plug, or any thing being cross threaded with a gun. This ain't Nascar.
> Sid


 When the head strips you will hear "ain;t my fault" . I like using my fingers and if a real tight spot I will use about 4" of fuel line to start it.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

enigma-2 said:


> Question?
> _When your neighbors are out walking their dog, do they tend to walk by the front of your house?
> Rather quickly?_





If I had a neighbor doing that, (especially if he was handling tools at the time, which could possibly be used as improvised weapons), my dog and I would cross the street and walk over on the other side, just to give us more of a head start advantage in case we found it necessary to run!


(JK :devil
.
.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the other day a guy brought in Honda where he welded the upper handle bars to the lower ( if you know what I mean. ). I hate when people do this.

I asked him why and he said he was tired of loose handle bars. I showed him a 828 where I double bolted the bars together by just drilling holes for the second bolt on both sides . ( sorry , no picture )

he looks at it and says " ha , wish I had thought of that"


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> the other day a guy brought in Honda where he welded the upper handle bars to the lower ( if you know what I mean. ). I hate when people do this.
> 
> I asked him why and he said he was tired of loose handle bars. I showed him a 828 where I double bolted the bars together by just drilling holes for the second bolt on both sides . ( sorry , no picture )
> 
> he looks at it and says " ha , wish I had thought of that"


On the positive side, it's a step up from duct tape.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

I worked at a bike repair shop for ~15 years off and on. When I started, we fixed everything, no matter what unless customer said "too expensive." Had bins of used parts in basement, refurbished anything we could to save people dough. As time wore on and shop got bigger, owners changed, etc. we started just swapping parts, guys that got hired didn't know anything about repairs or didn't care to learn. Customer base changed, many of the older, more interesting customers stopped coming in and eventually I got a job teaching school, so I only worked there in the summers.

Times changed and eventually I quit working there because we weren't doing things the way we used to and I didn't like that. I think that being in the repair business is just as much about helping people and making money, but sadly, the world doesn't work that way, and thankfully I don't do it for a living so I can be picky. Many customers are difficult to deal with and stuff would come back because it wasn't "perfect."

I enjoy fixing my own things and friend's things because I can do things the way I think they should be done, save some money, learn something new, have new experiences problem solving, and it keeps me out of the bars. I see all sides, I am thankful that I have a choice and that I still find joy in fixing things, especially when the solution isn't obvious.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

And that really sums it up perfectly Chris.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

I should mention that I still ride my bike everyday, love bikes, still fix them and have gotten countless people into bike touring, including my long-time girlfriend and our two tenants.

I no longer patronize the shop I worked at, even though I live in the same town. I disagree with the current owner on a fundamental level, though he is a good person. I buy parts from other shops or _god forbid_ the internet. 

I don't have it in me to deal with some FNG that works at the shop trying to tell what is "cool" when I go into a shop with a purchase in mind. I am not opposed to new things being good, I just don't subscribe to a "newer is better" mindset. I have the skills and tools to fix almost anything and I like to try. I also just like to get what I need and get on with life.


----------

